# Fencing



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

Would this fencing be suitable for either 2 Nigerian dwarfs, or 2 mini nubians? I would be getting 2 rolls of it and securing it to wooden fence posts.

https://www.homehardware.ca/en/125ga-48x100-sheep-and-goat-fence/p/5243200


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Does it come in 60" height by any chance? In one of your other post fence jumping was a concern for you. That is nice fencing and 2 rolls would give them a spacious enclosure. The wooden post would help quite a lot towards the sagging that sometimes occur when using metal tpost.


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Does it come in 60" height by any chance? In one of your other post fence jumping was a concern for you. That is nice fencing and 2 rolls would give them a spacious enclosure. The wooden post would help quite a lot towards the sagging that sometimes occur when using metal tpost.


It's unfortunately only 48 inch height. And there's not tractor supply or anything near me, so I don't have much option. But I thought maybe if it was too low I could add a line or two of barbed wire. What do you think? Also how far apart should I space the fence posts?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

DogIsMyShepherd said:


> Would this fencing be suitable for either 2 Nigerian dwarfs, or 2 mini nubians? I would be getting 2 rolls of it and securing it to wooden fence posts.
> 
> https://www.homehardware.ca/en/125ga-48x100-sheep-and-goat-fence/p/5243200


I've never had any goats jump a fence this height. But they sure can if they want to. Especially nigerians are known for their stand-still jumping...

Mine like it the regal way.... through the gate


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

How far apart are your posts? If they are 16’ or closer you could put a board on the top. As long as the goats are not dead set on jumping 4’ will be fine, but if they REALLY want to they can. I have had a few that could jump 4’ but that’s one of my cull factors.
Another option is to put some hot fence on the inside. If they touch it they may decide that fence is the devil and not want to go near it to jump.


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> How far apart are your posts? If they are 16' or closer you could put a board on the top. As long as the goats are not dead set on jumping 4' will be fine, but if they REALLY want to they can. I have had a few that could jump 4' but that's one of my cull factors.
> Another option is to put some hot fence on the inside. If they touch it they may decide that fence is the devil and not want to go near it to jump.


I don't have th goats yet. So am just trying to learn how to car for them and set up their home before I get them in the spring. I'm unsure of how far apart the fence posts should be.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

4ft is a little short. You would have to electrify it.

The fence type is fine, just 5 or 6 feet is better.

Space 6-8 feet apart.


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> 4ft is a little short. You would have to electrify it.
> 
> The fence type is fine, just 5 or 6 feet is better.
> 
> Space 6-8 feet apart.


It only comes in 4 feet could I do a line or two of barbed wire?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

DogIsMyShepherd said:


> It only comes in 4 feet could I do a line or two of barbed wire?


If you spaced it very close together, possibly.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No don't use barbed wire to make your fence higher.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

48" fence is good, space your poles at 8-10 feet apart. I completely agree NOT to use barbed wire it can really damage your animals.however, You can add a couple of hot wires across the top spaced about 4" apart to discourage jumping if your new goats are prone to it. A happy goat is one who won't try to venture. Focus on stuff to climb on and jump over in the pen.
I commend you for doing your research before getting your goats. You'll be a great goat parent!


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

It should work, like others have said run a strand of hotwire across the top and that will deter them from jumping and help teach them respect for fences. 

Make sure when you are building the fence you do H braces in the corner so you can tighten the wire, fences stretched tight work much better than loose wire. A single corner post will pull over and sag over time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GoofyGoat said:


> 48" fence is good, space your poles at 8-10 feet apart. I completely agree NOT to use barbed wire it can really damage your animals.however, You can add a couple of hot wires across the top spaced about 4" apart to discourage jumping if your new goats are prone to it. A happy goat is one who won't try to venture. Focus on stuff to climb on and jump over in the pen.
> I commend you for doing your research before getting your goats. You'll be a great goat parent!


:nod:


----------

